# Professional Bike Fit



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm going to be visiting family in Stuart Florida and have read about Trek's Precision Fit system. There is a Trek store in the area that offers this service. Can anyone give me some feedback on their experience with this? I've got a Salsa Cutthroat I've been struggling with on fit and my local fitter is out of commission for a while and figured since I was there, why not get a professional fit. Thanks..


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

My fit was not using a Trek system. I had my LBS guy do a fit. The fit was good enough for me to make my own tweaks to dial it in. 

I would like to get Trek like system and see if it agreed with me. Spending on such an experiment is not on my list.


----------

